# Mechanical doing electrical



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is some nifty work I found yesterday for a recently replaced exhaust fan. Needed to check for voltage but had no ground reference. I have a ½" EMT with a red and white #12 leaving kitchen and a couple #10's at the fan.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

can U pull in a ground Chris?

~CS~


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> can U pull in a ground Chris?
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah, I can install a J-box below.

When I was checking why I had no power I opened the panel of origin and found some nifty work by a previous EC. No chance anyone would ever need to pull through any existing raceway so lets just surface mound our new panel over the existing.:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what a _mess_ Chris

does the customer have_ any_ idea?

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Chris,
I saw one of those "over the old panel" installations. The guy even installed a hinge. I should have taken a picture.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that's beautiful stuff. How come we don't have a wall of shame thread ? That should be right up there.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

wildleg said:


> that's beautiful stuff. *How come we don't have a wall of shame thread ?* That should be right up there.


Here's your chance at stardom..start that thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Stranded mess in that panel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

So is the old panel just splices, or are there still breakers in it?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...what a mess. All I can say is


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Here's your chance at stardom..start that thread. :thumbsup:


God yes.....that thread would have the potential to run for YEARS


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

Panels with stranded wire often look like that. The solid wire panels look much neater.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> Panels with stranded wire often look like that. The solid wire panels look much neater.


Right. All you need is a tugger to pull your solid wires into the pipe.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> what a _mess_ Chris
> 
> does the customer have_ any_ idea?
> 
> ~CS~


Only if he leaves the panel open...:laughing:


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> Panels with stranded wire often look like that. The solid wire panels look much neater.


 All it takes is alittle time and a bag of zip ties and you can fix the spagetti:sneaky2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

noarcflash said:


> Panels with stranded wire often look like that. The solid wire panels look much neater.


 
That's just a stupid apprentice like comment


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

noarcflash said:


> Panels with stranded wire often look like that. The solid wire panels look much neater.


I've seen just as many terrible looking solid panels as I have stranded.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> That's just a stupid apprentice like comment


That is a moronic response, as I am just stating what I see in the field. 

When I open a commerical panel done with stranded wire, it's typically a mess. And if it's 1/2 way neat, there's 1000 zip ties in there, with the cut off portion lying at the bottom of the panel.

once again, I am just stating what I see when opening an existing panel.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Yeah, I can install a J-box below.
> 
> When I was checking why I had no power I opened the panel of origin and found some nifty work by a previous EC. No chance anyone would ever need to pull through any existing raceway so lets just surface mound our new panel over the existing.:blink:


What a mess! And seeing whats behind those bushed chase nipples would be like picking a door on the "Price is Right":laughing: Might be able to rack this call up to the cost of a new car:laughing:


----------

